# Well Bronte finally got to the...



## Sheila in SA (Jun 27, 2010)

end of a TDII track. Found both articles on track and then didn't jump the 'A' frame  - that's usually her favourite bit of agility work - however we did come 2nd. 

The following day she cut a corner off her track so failed that, and then jumped the 'A' frame .... guess what? we came 2nd again LOL

Nothing now till next year - summer is on its way and the snakes will be out!


----------

